

Man makes own coins, convicted via civil war law: facing 25 years, $7M seizure - ck2
http://articles.sfgate.com/2011-04-04/news/29383341_1_liberty-dollars-von-nothaus-currency

======
ck2
U.S. Attorney Anne Tompkins:

 _"Attempts to undermine the legitimate currency of this country are simply a
unique form of domestic terrorism"_

More background:

[http://blogs.forbes.com/greatspeculations/2011/04/04/von-
not...](http://blogs.forbes.com/greatspeculations/2011/04/04/von-nothaus-
affair-shows-two-sides-of-coinage/)

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870442580457622...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704425804576220383673608952.html?mod=googlenews_wsj)

